# April 2009 Member Monthly Giveaway



## Jim (Apr 1, 2009)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on April 7,2009 8PM Eastern time.

Rules:
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in March 2009 your eligible.*

Pick a number between 1 and 500 and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by the HAT program wins.

This months prize will be a Rapala Clackin' Rap in the silver blue color.









_*Disclaimer: Everything can change because.*_


----------



## russ010 (Apr 1, 2009)

441


----------



## ACarbone624 (Apr 1, 2009)

126


----------



## hengstthomas (Apr 1, 2009)

250


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 1, 2009)

112 as always


----------



## poolie (Apr 1, 2009)

355


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 1, 2009)

245 [-o<


----------



## fishermarine (Apr 1, 2009)

22


----------



## Codeman (Apr 1, 2009)

396


----------



## ben2go (Apr 1, 2009)

*316*


----------



## redbug (Apr 1, 2009)

341 for me please I need this bait for my first tournament on the flats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nickk (Apr 1, 2009)

444


----------



## grizzly (Apr 1, 2009)

72


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 1, 2009)

317


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 1, 2009)

257


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 1, 2009)

315 again. 

Thanks Jim.


----------



## goat83 (Apr 1, 2009)

83 for me


----------



## Zum (Apr 1, 2009)

Good ol #6


----------



## countryboy210 (Apr 1, 2009)

210, For Me.


----------



## willfishforfood (Apr 1, 2009)

276


----------



## fish devil (Apr 1, 2009)

:twisted: 339!!!!!


----------



## caveman (Apr 1, 2009)

357


----------



## jl_rotary (Apr 1, 2009)

327


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 1, 2009)

101, I meant to buy one of them on my last tackle order...but it slipped my mind


----------



## daltonmcgill (Apr 1, 2009)

118


----------



## Henry Hefner (Apr 1, 2009)

*408* :?:


----------



## shizzy77 (Apr 2, 2009)

225 again for me


----------



## Dennis1022 (Apr 2, 2009)

_156_


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 2, 2009)

440


----------



## captclay (Apr 2, 2009)

384


----------



## Tunnels (Apr 2, 2009)

371


----------



## Popeye (Apr 4, 2009)

421 please


----------



## BLK fisher (Apr 4, 2009)

459. Kids choice. Lol.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 4, 2009)

333


----------



## shamoo (Apr 5, 2009)

81 please.


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 5, 2009)

217


----------



## Nick Jones (Apr 6, 2009)

31


----------



## 2007NNBS (Apr 6, 2009)

97
[-o<


----------



## natetrack (Apr 6, 2009)

321


----------



## ejones1961 (Apr 6, 2009)

281


----------



## Brine (Apr 7, 2009)

183


----------



## Jim (Apr 7, 2009)

Winner announced! 

Congrats Quakerstacker.....again!


----------



## ben2go (Apr 7, 2009)

Congrats.Lucky duck.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 7, 2009)

Jim said:


> Winner announced!
> 
> Congrats Quakerstacker.....again!



Woot! Woot! =D> \/ \/ =D> 

PM on the way, Jim!


----------



## Zum (Apr 7, 2009)

congradulations


----------



## Nickk (Apr 7, 2009)

congratulations! =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 7, 2009)

congrats - again :? :? =D>


----------



## Popeye (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey! Congratulations! =D>


----------

